# Olive Oil: Shots of



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

Recently in order to bulk up my cal intake and get some good fats i been putting olive oil on my eggs/pasta etc...but this morning instead of that I had a shot of olive oil (25ml) and it wasnt as bad as i thought it was gonna be.

Anyone else do this?

Is there such a thing as too much?

Will probably plan on have maybe 2-3 a day.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

id use crisp n dry keeps you cut.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I decided to go down the Walnut oil route. basically the same I suppose. Anyway I came up with the great idea that it could replace my one sin at the time and that was Bisto gravy.

Well near the end of day one I felt bloated and pregnant after drenching 3 meals in it. We talking pouring it on. The next day I woke up and started to puke, nothing would stay down and I proceeded to puke every hour or so. Food that came up in the begnning was almost not digested. and the liquid around it was yellow oil like So can only assume it coated the inside too much and nothing was going through. I drank loads of coke to try clean things out and eventually came right late in the evening.

Man I'll never do that again..... Now I just put a tablespoon or two of EVOO in my shake and liquidise it up.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

try to inject 50ml with a 1ml syringe, tickles like hell and leaves you with a greasy ar5e.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have it with my chicken meals

and i also have about 3 tablespoons a day.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

colt24 said:


> I have it with my chicken meals
> 
> and i also have about 3 tablespoons a day.


 i bet the tablespoons play havoc with your teeth:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Na...I drink melted butter... Gives me the strength of 30000 men


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I have in in my breakfast shake and my pre bed shake. Also with my chicken and rice to keep it moist when microwaving


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I whack a shot in two shakes a day, can hardly taste it.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

ive used it in shakes in the past,,coconut oil is alright in shakes


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I go olive, avacado, hemp, flax with my meals accordingly.

Arnie hope youre joking mate because that crisp and dry is awefull rancid rubbish. Same as the wallnut oil tainted, its all rancid and pro oxidant that stuff messes up your blood lipids and raises your vldl cholesterol.

If you're going to do this guys make sure you use cold processed oils as they are undamaged and good for you.

When you take in these efa's its also good to have some saturated fats with them as it increases the effectiveness of the efa. I have a tea spoon of coconut oil and it works well


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> Na...I drink melted butter... Gives me the strength of 30000 men


Lol. Are you egyptian?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> Lol. Are you egyptian?


Lol no, he's allah


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Is olive oil good when you use it in cooking too? I find it's so easy to fry up my couscous/rice to add extra cals.

But I heard that it wasn't as good when heated or something?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Stork said:


> Is olive oil good when you use it in cooking too? I find it's so easy to fry up my couscous/rice to add extra cals.
> 
> But I heard that it wasn't as good when heated or something?


Only low temp cooking. You can't fry with it.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

MXD said:


> Only low temp cooking. You can't fry with it.


damn, how come?

Should I switch to rapeseed oil or something for frying?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd go with sesamie seed oil. Its got a high level of PUFA's yes but it won't as readily oxidise due to it having some unique anti oxidants. Go for the light stuff as that has usually been cold processed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> Lol. Are you egyptian?


Sorry...It helps me when I have sex 14 times a day with my four wives...

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Only low temp cooking. *You can't fry with it*.





MXD said:


> I'd go with sesamie seed oil. Its got a high level of PUFA's yes but it won't as readily oxidise due to it having some unique anti oxidants. Go for the light stuff as that has usually been cold processed.


Naaah.

I still call balls on that one.

I wouldn't want a smoking pan with olive oil, but the only time I want a smoking pan is when doing fillet of beef.

I'll continue to fry my bacon in either butter or olive oil :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

MXD said:


> Lol no, he's allah


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: youll have baboo hamza lookin fro you next!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: youll have baboo hamza lookin fro you next!


 Oi you bum torchering fool,

Why is my mug shot being used as your avi? :lol:

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> Oi you bum torchering fool,
> 
> Why is my mug shot being used as your avi? :lol:
> 
> GHS


Dunno.

But your face (in his avatar...) scares the fcuk out of me :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> So can only assume it coated the inside too much and nothing was going through. *I drank loads of coke to try clean things out* and eventually came right late in the evening.


I see the logic there:lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i throw a good amount in shakes. 9/cals per gram? i'll have some of that!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^^ yeah i used to mix a tablespoon of it with my shakes but now i just pour it on free hand haha, cvant taste it in there.


----------

